# Boring Tool (Pictures??)



## jtrout13 (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi,

Grinding HSS tools is one thing I actually.  I need to grind a 3/8 square HSS tool into
a boring tool. I can't find any good pictures of a square blank which has been ground
into a boring tool. If anyone has one, can you please post a picture or two of it
so I know what kind of geometry I should be trying to achieve?

Thanks!


----------



## kustomkb (Apr 21, 2010)

Not what you asked for but this might be of some help;


----------



## Stan (Apr 21, 2010)

This may not be the best picture but it is one I had in Photobucket. This is a bunch of handground threading tools and the one in the bottom right is ground out of 1/4" HSS and was made for internal threads in a 1/4" hole. Other than making the basic shape, it is the same as a tool ground for outside work except for more relief on the front. On small holes you end up with a pretty thin cutting edge to prevent drag.


----------



## Deanofid (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are a few that might give you an idea.







The left one is a factory ground HSS. The rest are obviously not, but they all work well,
and all are ground on 1/4" square HSS bits except for the far right, which is on a 3/16 HSS 
bit. The very pointy one second from right is for cleaning up to a sharp corner at the 
bottom of a hole.









Here's a shot of the ends so you can see the clearance from that point of view.
Second from right (the pointy one from the first pic) has a bit too much top rake.










The end of the factory cutter.

Dean


----------



## jtrout13 (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the pictures guys, that was exactly what I needed!


----------

